# Thanking God for fried fish



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Made the trip up to the Alabama river Friday, fished Saturday morning hard till around 11 for crappie but just couldn't get on any. Ended up with a mixed bag of 3 crappie, 3 spotted bass, and one channel cat all caught on minnows. Nothing seemed to go right including motor trouble and a rat in the boat that bout made me have to send out for new underwear! 
Was feeling kinda bummed about not catching more and got back In late last night in a sour mood. A new day and a great service at church this morning and tonight has got me back to realizing how blessed I am. Fried the fish tonight - more than enough and have never eat any better.... God gives us all we need but fried fish is way above and beyond a need. Hoping all my PFF friends catch a mess, fry em up, and feel as blessed as I do tonight!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sometimes He takes extra time to remind us how good He is to us! Pity those who can't see it.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Great post!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great turnaround attitude. Sometimes we don't understand because we don't look outside the box, that's where my God is because he is to big and mighty to confine Him to a box!!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

So true,,,I got to where i was looking for half a cooler of fish everyday in mobile bay.Two puppy drum and a trout makes me happy now with some left over.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I got all caught up in God's providence at work Saturday, caused me to leave my shop in tears. Once you have marinated in God's goodness and got it all in your spirit, it just overflows.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great post Try n hard. We sometimes forget what a total fishing experience is all about. The wonders of nature and all that God provides for us in the outdoors is truly a blessing we should remember.


----------

